# Elgin Arrival...



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This vintage was on the 'bay a couple of weeks back. It arrived last night

and I must say I am delighted with it. A quick wind and it is on the wrist

as I put these few pics up.

*39mm lug tip to lug tip *

*
33mm across the bezel*

*
*

*
The Case Back...*

*
*

*
*









*
*

*
The Movement...*

*
*

*
*









*
*

*
The Crown...*

*
*

*
*









*
*

*
and finally...keeping good time. A couple of light scratches on the crystal, and small marks on the dial.*

*
All in all it is in remarkable condition.*

*
*

*
*


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very Swish! (no other word to describe it really!) :man_in_love:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

crikey that's different!very,very nice :inlove:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Alexus, this just isn't fair. You find the most amazing watches in the strangest places, but I never see any for sale on the forum.

More to the point, you never contact me directly offering to sell them at knock-down prices :no2:... I'm still waiting to hear from you on that cracking Ciitizen Perpetual! :yes:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

See it is not just Hamilton which made watches with outrageous case designs.

Thanks for sharing this one. Any idea when this one was made - 1958 or so perhaps?

Good thing I didn't see it on eBay because I surely would have bid.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Tres elegante! Very stylish. Nice buy.

Mike


----------

